# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kultura politike e shqiptareve

## Albo

Marr shkas nga citati qe e degjojme shpesh: "Shqiptaret merren shume me politike". Se sa e vertete eshte kjo, une po e le ne doren tuaj qe te jepni nje mendim me poshte. E hapa kete teme jo per te "bere politike" por per te nxjerre ne pah se sa e ulet eshte kultura politike tek shqiptaret. Destabiliteti politik ne vend eshte i dukshem dhe i prekshem si per ne qe kemi jetuar ne Shqiperi, edhe per te huajt qe e vizitojne apo monitorojne Shqiperine. Ju ftoj tu jepni nje pergjigje pyetjeve te meposhtme:

- A keni formuar bindje politike?
- Cfare ndikoi ne formulimin e ketyre bindjeve politike tek ju?
- Cfare eshte politika per ju?
- Cilat jane shkaqet e destabilitetit politik ne Shqiperi?
- Cfare prisni ju nga "politika"?

Albo

----------


## DJ KOSMONOVA

Hej Albo te te them nje gje.
Ajo shprehja qe ti thua eshte e vertete por ka dhe nje pergjigje.
Mendoj se pergjigjia eshte kjo:
Shqipetaret merren shume me politike se nuk dine nga politika.
Ky eshte mendimi im.
Po do fakte per kete qe te them faktet flasin vete.
13 vjet dhe akoma jemi budallenj.
Faleminderit.

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Per pese dekada shqiptaret u shtypen dhe u ndrydhen aq shume ne shprehjen e bindjeve te tyre politike, sa menjehere sapo iu dha liria e fjales dhe e shprehjes se mendimeve, edhe femija ne bark te nenes papritur doli me nje doktorate ne shkenca politike.
Shumica e shqiptareve, jo te gjithe, nuk kane aftesi arsyetimi politik dhe shpeshhere lejojne emocionet e tyre te ndikojne ne formimin e bindjeve tyre politike jo te sakta.  (Psh, nese nje drejtues shteti eshte nga qyteti im, atehere ai me te vertete eshte i mire dhe une do t'ia jap voten atij.)
Aq sa shqiptaret diskutojne rreth politikes se vendit, po aq ata jane pasiv kur vjen puna per te votuar dhe bere nje ndryshim ne politike per te miren e vendit. 
Korrupsioni e vjedhja e votave mund te luftohet edhe me nje vote, ate tenden.  Nga dekurajimi shume veta rrine ne shtepi kur vjen koha e votimit, sepse jane pesimista dhe dyshojne ne shfaqjen e rezultateve te verteta e zgjedhjes.  Sikur tre million persona te mendojne keshtu, atehere sado te mundohen te manipulohen votat, perseri do te jete e pamundur.  Sa rrine e shfryjne me njeri tjetrin neper kafene, me mire ta tregojne kete me voten e tyre.
Me pelqen nje shprehje shume domethenese e ish presidentit te USA, John F. Kennedy: "Mos pyesni se cfare mund te beje vendi im per mua, por cfare mund te bej une per vendin tim."
Nje qytetar i ndergjegjeshem shqiptar te cilit nuk i jepet per politike le te beje punen e tij te perditshme me ndergjegje te paster duke dhene maksimumin e tij.  Ashtu i ka sherbyer atdheut.  Nuk eshte e thene qe te gjithe te behemi politikane, biles edhe ne debate  politike te mos hidhemi aq zjarrtas apo te prishemi me kusheririn (ka ndodhur ne farefisin tim) per bindje te ndryshme politike.  
Ka ardhur koha qe shqiptaret nese duan ta ndryshojne gjendjen social-ekonomike-kulturore-politike sot, te behem me shume qytetare te mire sesa politikane te mire.  Me kete nuk dua te them qe te mos shqetesohet per drejtimin e shtetit nga qeveria per te cilin ai/ajo ka votuar apo jo, por ama edhe mos i fuse hundet aq shume sa te mos e lejoje qeverine te bejne punen e saj.

----------


## Enri

> Kultura politike e shqiptareve


 !? 
Une do shtoja dhe nje pyetje tjeter te natyres egzistenciale: Egziston? 
Apo eshte nje veti qe ne shoqerine shqiptare do vonoje te shfaqet ashtu sikunder cdo shenje tjeter neoterizimi...?

----------


## Albo

Kultura politike e shqiptareve, gjithmone e pare sipas standarteve dhe botekuptimit te shoqerive demokratike, le shume per te deshiruar. Shkaqet per kete jane te shumta por kryesisht shkaku kryesor eshte mungesa e nje tradite politike liberale. Kjo per shqiptaret ka qene e pamundur per faj t e historise se tyre se hidhur. 50 vjetet e komunizmit hermetik, e kthyen shoqerine shqiptare ne nje shoqeri te traumatizuar, ku politika me e mire eshte ajo e frikes. Dhunimi fizik dhe zhveshja e individit shqiptar nga dinjiteti njerezor, e shoqeruar kjo me nje indoktrinim satanik, bene qe shoqeria shqiptare te traumatizohej ne ate pike ku njerezit te hiqnin dore jo vetem nga "politika" por edhe nga mendimi i lire. Njerezit qe nuk mendojne me mendjet e tyre nuk kane se si te bejne politike.

Ndryshe nga shtetet e tjera qe perbenin kampin komunist, rregjimi komunist e coi shoqerine shqiptare ne ekstrem duke e izoluar Shqiperine jo vetem nga bota e qyteteruar perendimore, por edhe nga vete shtetet e tjera komuniste. Bota per shqiptaret fillonte dhe mbaronte brenda kufijve shqiptare. Ky eksperiment beri qe liria dhe kenaqesia e vetme qe jeta ofronte per shqiptaret, ishin tek emocionet qe keta manifestonin per tiranin dhe partine. Cdo gezim, hidherim, feste, dollia e pare ngrihej gjithmone per Partine, pasi ajo ishte burimi i jetes dhe vdekjes.

*Politika e emocioneve*

Politika e emocioneve eshte politika e vetme qe shqiptaret njohin. Kete e kemi trashegimi nga vitet e komunizmit. Ne komunizem njerezit ishin te lire te perjetonin tre emocione: FRIKEN ndaj rregjimit dhe veglave te tij; URREJTJEN ndaj "armikut te popullit", GEZIMIN per Partine dhe shokun Enver. Keto tre emocione se bashku komandoheshin nga rregjimi i cili me komande i benin shqiptaret te frikesoheshin fale falangave te rregjimit, te urrenin pjesen tjeter te botes qe perbente "armikun e popullit",  te gezonte per arritjet e partise dhe shokut Enver, duke ngritur keshtu kultin e individit.

Po ti hidhni nje sy shoqerise shqiptare edhe sot, do te gjeni te manifestuara ne mase keto 3 emocione. Ajo qe i ndan krahet e politikes shqiptare eshte pikerisht urrejtja per njeri-tjetrin. Militantizmi politik eshte vetem forma me te cilen njerezit shpalosin gezimin e tyre ne adhurimin e idhujve politike. Heshtja ndaj zhvillimeve ne vend, eshte derivat i frikes nga rregjimi dhe njerezve me pushtet.


*Kultura politike*

Kultura politike eshte botekuptimi i individit mbi rolin dhe pergjegjesite e tij si shtetas ne nje sistem politik pluralist e demokratik. Njerezit me kulture politike jane aktive ne jeten politike te vendit pasi jane koshente qe vendimet dhe qendrimet e shtetit ndikojne ne menyre te drejtperdrejte interesat e perbashketa kombetare apo interesat e ngushta personale. Pushteti i shtetit eshte vetem nje rezultante e pushtetit te gjithe individeve te nje shoqerie qe me vetedije dhe te lire e delegojne pushtetin e tyre me voten e lire. Njerezit qe kane nje kulture te ulet politike, jane ata qe zgjedhin te heshtin perpara zhvillimeve politike ne vend. Te besh politike do te thote te mbrosh bindjet dhe interesat tuaja ne nje proces politik te rregulluar drejt me ligj kushtetues. Politika eshte vecse nje proces qe prodhon zgjidhje per problemet e vendit. Ne kete proces aktoret ndahen ne perfaqesues dhe te perfaqesuar. Perfaqesuesit jane parti ose individe qe perfaqesojne nje grup te caktuar zgjedhesish. Te perfaqesuarit jane zgjedhesit shqiptare te cilet delegojne voten e tyre tek ato parti dhe tek ata individe qe i permbushin me se miri interesat e tyre. Pra pushteti eshte ne doren e zgjedhesit.


*Perfaqesuesit politike shqiptare*

Perfaqesuesit politike shqiptare, ose te ashtuquajturit politikane, reflektojne me se miri shoqerine shqiptare. 99.99% e gjithe shqiptareve, jane simpatizante te nje partie X pasi nuk duan te jene simpatizante te partise Y. Kjo nuk ka te beje fare me ato kritere qe une zura ne goje me lart. Shqiptaret nuk e japin voten e tyre per te mbrojtur interesat e tyre por per te perligjur emocionet e tyre te trasheguara nga komunizmi. Arsyeja perse karta e komunizmit eshte ende prezente ne shoqerine shqiptare edhe pse kane kaluar mbi 13 vjet pluralizem, lidhet me faktin se Partia Socialiste ende nuk ka bere divorc me te shkuaren e saj komuniste. Denoncimi i te shkuarres komuniste nga kjo parti eshte mjaftuar vetem me fjale perpara mediave, pasi neper statutet, kryesine apo aktivitetet e saj, kjo parti nuk guxon te denoncoje rregjimin komunist. Kjo eshte e lidhur me faktin se pjesa derrmuese e elektoratit te kesaj partie perbehet nga ish njerez te rregjimit komunist. Pra politika e nje prej dy grupimeve kryesore ne vend, ende vazhdon ti apeloje emocioneve te dikurshme komuniste. Por a mund te ndertosh nje shoqeri demokratike me nje elektorat qe edhe pse jeton ne pluralizem e demokraci ende nuk njeh emancipim por vazhdon te reagoje mbi emocionet e trasheguara?! Ky eshte njeri paradoks i politikes shqiptare.

Grupimi i dyte politik shqiptar eshte Partia Demokratike e cila mban mbi supet e saj merita historike te rrezimit te rregjimit komunist ne vend dhe lindjes se pluralizmit. Pavaresisht nga keto merita historike, kjo parti gjate kohes qe ishte ne pushtet, veshtiresine me te madhe te saj pati problemin e maredhenieve me grupin opozitar socialist. Cfare qendrimi duhej mbajtur mbi PS? Duhe demonizuar ajo duke hapur dosjet dhe duke i bere nje gjyq publik? Duhet ndjekur nje praktike ligjore per denimin me ligj te vetem klikes se saj drejtuese? Duhet luajtur fort karta e anti-komunizmit si politika me e mire? Duhet penguar me ligj kandidimi si te zgjedhur i njerezve me biografi te keqe?

Qendrimi qe PD zgjodhi ishte ai i viktimizimit te PS dhe polarizimit te shoqerise shqiptare duke luajtur fort karten anti-komunist. Ky qendrim ndaj kundershtareve politike ishte qendrimi me i mire politik i momentit per interesat e ngushta politike te ketij grupimi, por jo qendrimi per te cilin shoqeria shqiptare kishte nevoje. Ky qendrim ishte po aq i gabuar sa mungesa e deshires se PS per tu ndare njehere e mire nga e kaluara e saj. Teksa PS vazhdonte te njejtat metoda dhe te njejtat praktika si partia meme duke e lene elektoratin e saj rob te nostalgjise komuniste, PD nuk arriti qe te largonte vemendjen e shqiptareve nga e shkuara e tyre, duke u fokusuar vetem perpara. Perkundrazi, militantizmi politik ne PD erdhi si pasoje e djegies se kartes anti-komuniste me fjale te zjarrta. Ishte pikerisht ky anti-komunizem falls i mbetur ne kuadrin e fjaleve, qe nuk i solli shoqerise shqiptare as drejtesine e shumepritur dhe as divorcin me te shkuarren. Teska elektorati socialist solidarizohej mbi nostalgjine e rregjimit komunist, elektorati demokrat solidarizohej rreth militantizmit anti-komunist. Emeruesi i perbashket i te dy grupimeve politike ishte pikerisht e shkuara komuniste. Politikat e tyre ishin ndertuar jo mbi te ardhmen e shqiptareve, por mbi te shkuaren e tyre.

*Zgjedhesi shqiptar*

Zgjedhesi shqiptar ka mesuar proceduren se si te votoje por nuk ka kuptuar ende se perse duhet te votoje dhe per ke te votoje edhe pse kane kaluar plot 13 vjet nga rrenia e komunizmit. Nuk e them kete per te viktimizuar shoqerine shqiptare, e them kete per te nxjerr ne pah se askush nuk e ka marre mundimin tu shpjegoje shqiptareve se cfare perfaqeson vota e tyre, perse ata duhet te votojne dhe cfare kriteresh te zgjedhin per te bere perzgjedhjen e duhur te kandidateve. Kjo eshte detyra e klases politike shqiptare, e intelektualeve shqiptare dhe mbi te gjitha e atyre brezave qe kane arritur te arsimohen ne perendim. Nuk mund te besh me faj zgjedhesin shqiptar qe nuk ka patur fatin te jetoje ne nje shoqeri demokratike, ai gjykon me ate qe ai arrin te ndjeje ose perceptoje nga realiteti shqiptar qe ai jeton perdite. Faji bie mbi klasen politike dhe mbi ata qe gezojne kulture politike perendimore qe nuk e ndajne me bashkekombasit e tyre. 

*Diapazoni i ri politik*

Krahas plot efekteve negative, emigracioni ne mase i shqiptare ka edhe nje efekt teper pozitiv. Fale emigracionet ne shoqerite e perparuara demokratike, shqiptaret rrezuan murret e ngritur ne mendjet e tyre, u njohen me sistemet demokratike duke jetuar, mesuar e punuar ne keto shoqeri. Kjo ne vetvete eshte nje investim i madh politik kombetar, pasi fale emigracionit, pas 12 vjetesh pluralizmi shqiptaret kane mundur qe te krijojne nje kulture te re politike. Kjo kulture eshte e ngritur mbi traditen e vendeve demokratike ne te cilat keta emigrante jane integruar ne vite. Kete tradite keta emigrante e kane importuar ne shoqerine shqiptare fale rikthimit te tyre ne Atdhe, ose fale shprehjes se mendimeve te tyre ne shtypin shqiptar.

*Rruga e emancipimit politik*

Emancipimi i shoqerise shqiptare me kulturen demokratike, duhet te jete prioriteti i shtetit shqiptar dhe i vete atyre qe i duan te miren Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve. Une kete e quaj investimin me te madh afatgjate qe dikush mund te beje ne Shqiperi ne te mire te kombit dhe progresit te shoqerise shqiptare. Tu dergosh te afermve te tu ne Shqiperi te ardhura per te blere buke, do tu shuaje urine per buke. Te ndash me ta ate kulture qe ti ke akumuluar ne Perendim, u shuan atyre etjen per te mesuar sa me shume per sistemin demokratik. Perpara se te ndertosh nje shoqeri demokratike duhet te njohesh se si shoqeria demokratike funksionon. Shqiptareve nuk u mungon deshira per te perqafuar te rene, ata thjeshte nuk kane asnje mundesi se si te bien ne kontakt me kulturen e duhur politike ne realitetin qe ata jetojne.

----------


## Nika

Albo, Vërtetë Shpirt Shqiptari! Të përshëndes, të jam mirënjohës dhe të falënderoj për hapjen e kësaj teme! 
Nuk e lexova shkrimin Tënd të dytë, prandaj ndoshta ndokund mund të përsëritem. Sipas pyetjeve Tuaja i kam bërë disa përgjigje sipas opinionit tim modest, duke e çmuar se vlenë edhe për vogëlsinë time thënia e të madhit Sokrat, ...-se di, se kurgjë nuk di -...
1. Kam.
2. Historia jonë tragjike dhe krenare, diskriminimi i egër i shqiptarëve në ish Jugosllavi,/jam lindur e rritur në rrethin e Ulqinit, ku kam punuar si mësues 29 vjetë, dhe jam shkolluar në Kosovë/, robërimi i shqiptarëve nga vetë shqiptarët, nga komunistët e egër e barbarë të Shqipërisë, dhe nga leximi permanent që e kam pasur dhe e kam obsesion ta quaj.
3. Politika është /zanatë/ profesion shumë i vjetër dhe i ngjajshëm me prostitucionin! Shumica e politikanëve në të kaluarën e njerëzimit në planetin tonë, e mjaft edhe të sotëm janë mjaft kriminelë, të gjithë gati mëkatarë, gënjeshtarë etj.! Ata më shumë i kanë shkaktuar dhe i shkaktojnë njerëzimit tragjedi të të gjitha llojeve, robëri, çfrytëzim, mjerim, konflikte, urrejtje, etj. Ata kanë kontribuar që të harxhohet aqë shumë në armatime, duke e pru civilizimin në buzë të greminës nga rreziku i përdorimit të armëve atomike, hidrogjenike biologjike etj. Sikur të gjithë politikanët e Tokës, edhe njerëzit të jenë të orientuar në principet e dashurisë, bashkëjetesës, nuk ka nevojë të ketë aspak ushtarë mbi Tokë, por nejse, kjo është utopi... Njerëzit vdesin urie! Shqiptarët as në të kaluarën, as tani nuk kanë pasur, as nuk kanë fat me politikanë. Po t'i lexosh kritikat, satirën e Gjergj Fishtës për politikanët shqiptarë të kohës kur ka jetuar Ai, të gjitha janë aktuale edhe sotë për politikanët tonë. Derisa nuk e kam lexuar arrtikullin e dr. Krist Malokit /në stublla.com/ kam menduar se veset na i kanë lënë turqit, por kam qenë gabim. na i paskan lënë bizantinët që na kanë okupuar diku ka shkek. VII. Diktatura e tmerrshme antikombëtarë në emër të patriotizmit, që ka qenë dashuri e imponuar ndaj partisë = që dmth. ndaj komunistëve. Shqiptarët pas vdekjës së Kastriotit, mendoj se kurrë nuk e kanë çmuar pushtetin si të vetin, si të popullit, në mbrojtësin dhe në të mirën e tij, por si të huaj, si dhunues të tij, si në kohën e rromakëve, bizantinëve, sllavëve, turqëve, Nolit, Vidit, Zogut /disa të mira i ka sjellë kombit/, Enverit. Mendoj se komunizmi është tronditur, i janë rrëzuar vetëm simbolet, përmendoret, por ai edhe sot sundon dhe është ende edhe populli edhe politikanët të trullosur, dhe me mendësi e vepra autokrate komuniste. Natyrisht tani është i kamufluar edhe nën emrin socialist, kur u errën të partisë së punës, dhe u gëdhinë socialistë. Berisha e shpalli slloganin, të gjithë jemi bashkëvuajtës, që dmth. se paskanë vuajtur edhe xhelatët duke vrarë, dhunuar e masakruar e shkatrruar, e edhe të persekutuarit. Paskan qenë bashkëvuajtës të gjithë të vrarët, të burgosurit e të internuarit me nomenklaturën komuniste. Qenkan njësoj  bashkëvuajtës Ramiz Alia e i Madhi e i nderuari shumë për mua Visar Zhiti, apo Pjetër Arbnori! Mendoj se në Shqipëri kanë kaluar 13 vjetë në pseudopluralizëm. 
4. Shkaqet e destabilitetit në Shqipëri janë e kaluara e jonë që e përmenda, dhe dalja nga diktatura e tmerrshme, nga robëria në anarshi!, kjo për fajin e pseudointelektualëve dhe e pseudopolitikanëve me mendësi bizantiniste e komuniste. Fajin e kanë edhe mediat, që as nuk informojnë si duhet e drejtë, saktë duke u bazuar në të vërtetën, as nuk kanë politikë patriotike e edukuese, por konfliktuoze, trulluese shkombëtarizuese, denigruese, duke vënë në plan të parë sensacionet perverse, incestet, krimet etj. Shumica e politikanëve dhe e gazetarëve janë prostitutanë! Janë një pakicë të ndershëm. Të shtoj se politika po ia zë frymën Shqipërisë, e ka shpopulluar, /disa thojnë se janë 3 milion banor, nuk e besoj se janë as dy?!, e ka futur Shqipërinë në kthetrat greke, regjimi më shumë do Greqinë për të mirën e së cilës punojnë, ndersa për të zezën e Shqipërisë, dhe serbët se bashkombasit e vet. Në vend që t'u servilosen popullit - kombit të vet ata u servilosen dreqënve që i kemi kojshi - Fishta, atyre që na duan ose të vdekur ose robër të tyre.
5. Nuk pres asgjë të mirë në një të ardhme të afërt në Shqipëri. 
P. s. Ndoshta as ky shkrim nuk do u pëlqejnë pronarëve të këtij forumi, siç nuk u ka pëlqyer futja nga unë e shkrimit të Bajrush Morinës, për Thaçin?! U kërkoj ndjesë nëse i shqetësoj!

----------


## Nika

Albo, së pari nuk jam shprehur se jam kundër opinioneve, e shprehjeve të tjerëve. Personat publik e politik, janë në botën demokratike në shënjestër të opinionit, dhe duhet edhe ne të veprojmë në baza të së vërtetës dhe etikës, duke kritikuar me argumente. Z. Thaçi me veprat e tij do e ngrisë dhe do e ulë veten, sipas meritës. Ka qenë e ditur sa vota ka marrë z. Thaçi, pse e paskeni lënë aq gjatë pasi titulli qenka provokues? Edhe regjimi i Nanos në 97 e dogji Shqipërinë, dhe sot simbolizon pushtetin, nuk mund të quhet figurë pozitive. Edhe Enver Hoxhën e kanë votuar 100% e shqiptarëve, por ja që është figura më negative e jona. Unë i kam të mbledhur disa citime, ku vetë personaliteete të paktë, serbe, deklarojnë se është larg Serbia me qenë shtet demokratik, ndersa z. Thaçi e shpall Serbinë shtet demokratik, dhe është i gatshëm të shkojë atje. Të preferuarit e mi janë të gjithë ata që punojnë për të mirën e trojeve tona, të popullit tonë.

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Te dashur miq,
qe ne shqiperi flitet shume per politike kete e dime te gjithe.Madje,e kane bere politiken si me te rendesishmen e temave.Ndoshta nuk kane cfare tjeter te flasin dhe i futen asaj.
Per bindje politike nuk mund te flas tashti,orientim po.Shoh nga pak si behet gjendja e shqiperise,si eshte bere me pare dhe keto jane faktore qe ndikojne shume,kushdo e sheh si eshte gjendja ne momente te ndryshme.
Politika per mua eshte ajo canta me veglat e punes ne dore dhe te gjithe ne pune.Vetem keshtu mund te behet politike e shendoshe,ne mendojme per veten me pare dhe pastaj pasi te kemi cfare te themi i drejtohemi politikes te na krijoje kushte sa me te mira per tu stabilizuar.Po deri tashti kemi pare qe "qeveria" duhet te zgjidhe problemet e popullit deri ne fund kurse populli nuk duhet te mendoje per asgje.Rrofte politika qe na jep para falas dhe mbaroi kjo pune.Ketu ne shqiperi ata qe njohin nga nje krah dhe qe mund te behen zot te prones se te gjitheve kane ate bindje poltike.Keshtu ecen ne shqiperi.
Ketu ne shqiperi nga kjo politike asgje nuk pritet per mire.Nuk te jep buke deputeti po nuk punove.Eshte e habitshme si keta njerez degjojne ato fjalet e fushatave dhe bien ne gracke,pastaj thone na i premtuan.Po mire e bejne politikanet,ata genjejne,ne e hame genjeshtren dhe pastaj na mbyllin gojen dhe ata majmen deri sa te vije tjetri me i forte dhe te sjelle ne politike "ide" te reja.
Keshtu e mendoj une,
ANDi

----------


## GJENERALI

bindje politike.....po ku kemi mundesi ne te marrim informacion rreth sistemeve dhe bindjeve?ketu te gjithe partite nje surrat kane... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FRANTIC

Ajo qe thua eshte e vertete por sidoqofte kane nje surrat pak me te mire se ajo partia qe mbron ti...(Nuk mund t'i permend emrin se e kam fshire nga fjalori im...)

----------


## Neteorm

Një kulturë politike është produk i historisë kolektive të sistemit politik dhe të historisë të jetës së anëtarëve në sistemit qeverisës dhe kjo është e rrënjosur në mënyrë të barabartë në ngjarjet publike dhe në eksperiencën private. Kultura politike referon në qëndrimet, vlerat, besimet dhe orientimet që individët në shoqëri mbajnë duke konstruktuar sistemin politik (Elazar, 1996).

Definicionet e kulturës politike i atribuojnë kësaj kulture disa elemente subjektive, ato të cilat e kanë origjinën nga mënyra se si njerëzit veprojnë në një sistem politik dhe se çfarë ndjejne ndaj politikes ku elementet objektive të përfshirë në kohe kanë dimensionin e politikës, trashëgiminë historike, origjinën dhe zgjatjen e disa institucioneve, format e qeverisjes etj.

----------

